# Some people that carry..............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Woman shot, killed at Walmart in Idaho by her toddler: reports


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Very sad story. They said she had a CCW. 

That's one reason I don't believe in carrying off person. I won't carry in jacket pocket either. Too easy to forget it's there and then for the grand-kid to find it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That sounds like a manslaughter charge for starters. If she manages to stay out of jail the civil suit will not be fun. I wouldn't be surprised if her family goes after Walmart for allowing the gun in the store.
GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't know if this is even real. 
Sounds to me like media make up stories like I know it from Europe when the anti gun hysteria was on it's hype. Back than the media invented a ton of such stories, Bloomburg by Nurnberg in a REAL marked. Yes and first there is no Bloomberg in Bavaria at all and REAL had no store in Bavaria. But the stories was good. 
Liberals confronted with that facts didn't really care and meant; but I could have happen. What would the answer be to such brainless insanity. 
And even if the Town exist and the Store I still don't believe it happen. A Toddler takes a gun and shoots. What is the definition of a Toddler?

Sorry but it really sounds like a liberal media invention. A shooting in a Grocery Store, a woman killed and not on national TV and no one organizes demonstrations, no looting in town and no burning cars, No Obama speeches? No people that keep their faces in a camera and complaining how there were in danger? No lawyer offers to sue WalMart for endangerment? Can anyone imagine what happen if only one would at the anti gun hype at the moment pull a gun on a parking lot for real? The liberal media would be so loud the entire Milky Way would hear that. NBC Stefanopolus would interview the gun and each single bullet individually on prime time TV life. The giggle girls in the morning TV would make their giggle speeches how awfully that all is, The well known TV hired Opinionists would be on TV every 30 minutes. 

Are you sure that is not just a liberal TV fairy tale? And a toddler pulled the gun out and shoot mom?

Abortion in reverse? Sorry but I can't take it serious.

Once upon a time there was little super-toddler and his brain amputated mom, shopping in walmart........ Sure it happen, sure...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> That sounds like a manslaughter charge for starters. If she manages to stay out of jail the civil suit will not be fun. I wouldn't be surprised if her family goes after Walmart for allowing the gun in the store.
> GW


Ummm.......she was killed. I don't think she'll be going to court or jail anytime soon.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I see it on the local Hayden news but not on national news. I was suspicious as well.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Ummm.......she was killed. I don't think she'll be going to court or jail anytime soon.


Sorry. For some reason my understanding was that the toddler shot an unrelated woman. :smt105
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Sorry. For some reason my understanding was that the toddler shot an unrelated woman. :smt105
> GW


I'm getting older by the day, and I was worried that maybe it was me that missed something. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just saw the coverage of the shooting on FOX News.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Way to little info. to make a call on either way. If it is real a whole lot of stupid going on in one place.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Latest Report:
A woman with (I believe) three kids, in Walmart, had her licensed concealed pistol in her purse.
She left her purse, and her two-year-old child, together in a shopping cart while she did something unrelated.
The child looked into mommy's purse, found the gun, fired one shot, and killed his mother.

Her behavior was so stupid, on so many levels, that it beggars my understanding.
• Don't carry a concealed weapon off-the-body. Never put your pistol in a purse.
• Never lose control of your weapon, not for an instant, especially around children.
• Never put your weapon and a child in close proximity without maintaining close supervision.

Think of the child, and his future life of torment and guilt.
His own mother did this to him!


----------



## LocustCutter (Dec 28, 2014)

The sad truth is that this was entirely avoidable and can't be undone. This wasn't the primary reason, but is a fine one nonetheless towards my argument with my wife about her desire to carry concealed in her purse. You never, ever relinquish control of your weapon for any reason, (outside of legal detainment).


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

It is fairly common for children to find handguns and then hurt or kill someone in metro Atlanta. Here lately it's been the boyfriends gun and the boyfriend is also usually a convicted felon. This is the first shopping incident I have ever heard of. 

She paid with her life.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Idaho Woman Shot by Son at Walmart Remembered as Scientist, Loving Mom


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Idaho Woman Shot by Son at Walmart Remembered as Scientist, Loving Mom


...and fool.

She has conclusively proved that gun safety ain't nuclear science.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Was it her first child?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

The inside story of how an Idaho toddler shot his mom at Wal-Mart - The Washington Post

I am not going to make any mean spirited comments about this tragedy. They were nice people who made a very expensive mistake. One of which was underestimating what a toddler was capable of. Assuming the details of the news story are true.

A two year old CAN pull the trigger on a Shield. So it's possible.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's a lesson to be learned here. Depending on who you are and how you feel about carrying a firearm on your person, I'm sure that lesson will vary.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Why anyone would want to carry a gun in a purse is beyond me. It is my understanding that the gun was in a holster that was designed to be carried in a purse or the purse was designed to carry the gun? Either way it would be just one more thing to do in order to use the gun in an emergency. In addition the purse as in this case could easily be accessed by others. I can't tell you how many times I see women in the supermarkets leave their purse unattended while grabbing groceries off the shelf. My wife never leaves hers in a cart, she always has it draped over her shoulder and in front.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Why anyone would want to carry a gun in a purse is beyond me. It is my understanding that the gun was in a holster that was designed to be carried in a purse or the purse was designed to carry the gun? Either way it would be just one more thing to do in order to use the gun in an emergency. In addition the purse as in this case could easily be accessed by others. I can't tell you how many times I see women in the supermarkets leave their purse unattended while grabbing groceries off the shelf. My wife never leaves hers in a cart, she always has it draped over her shoulder and in front.


My wife prefers a leather backpack to a purse. She rarely carries a handgun in it. When she shops with a cart, she uses the child safety belt in the cart to secure her backpack to it.

At least that's what she does when I'm with her. I keep telling her that some people make their living by snagging purses from inattentive females using shopping carts.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> I keep telling her that some people make their living by snagging purses from inattentive females using shopping carts.


They sure do! Some women make it too damn easy. While they're busy reading labels or comparing prices someone could walk off with it without them even knowing it. Then you add kids to the mix also distracting them and yakking on their cell phones.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I just think that no weapon under no circumstances belong in a purse. Saying that – I have seen many men in Europe carrying something similar to a purse. There are people out there that make a living on snatching purses and I don’t believe that the Europeans in an Tourist area like Rome, Nice, Vienna, …..are smarter that Americans purse snatchers. Even Woman do that to each other. 

Right before Christmas, our Local TV brought under the topic crime fighters, a picture of a woman that goes from store to store to steal purses. They said this woman had stolen in our area in 1 month more than 250 purses and had made more than $ 15 000 in cash plus credit cards and other items like jewelry that you can easily pawn.

On the Shooting-Range, I saw in the little store that they have in the office that they sell purses for woman that has a slide in compartment to carry concealed a weapon. I’ll think that is the very wrong signal. 
When I see my daughter in law, she has pants, skirts and even dresses that are altered to carry concealed a weapon. She said it cost her for a skirt or a pant $10-$15 to tailor so a gun fits. She does that for her bill folder /credit cart wallet too. Snatching her bag has no value in it. 

We should teach our ladies in our lives, that a purse is the worse place to carry anything that has a value to it. Purse snitcher working always in a group of 3 or 4 and it is hart to prove even if you catch and indentify the snitcher that s/he had done it, because they immediately thereafter pass the stolen goods over 3-4 stations on. And holding on to it in a store, parking lot or any public place has no warranty that the purse can’t be taken.

In my Opinion a purse is the most-worse place to carry a gun. - No - it is the most worse place to carry anything that has any kind of value to it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> I just think that no weapon under no circumstances belong in a purse. Saying that - I have seen many men in Europe carrying something similar to a purse. There are people out there that make a living on snatching purses and I don't believe that the Europeans in an Tourist area like Rome, Nice, Vienna, &#8230;..are smarter that Americans purse snatchers. Even Woman do that to each other.
> 
> Right before Christmas, our Local TV brought under the topic crime fighters, a picture of a woman that goes from store to store to steal purses. They said this woman had stolen in our area in 1 month more than 250 purses and had made more than $ 15 000 in cash plus credit cards and other items like jewelry that you can easily pawn.
> 
> ...


I do agree with a lot of what you have said. But having said that, just try and convince any female to not carry valuables in her purse. It ain't gonna happen.

I suppose they could say pretty much the same thing to us guys, in regards to our wallets. How tough would it be for you *NOT* to keep cash or credit cards in your wallet?

All that I can do, is to remind my wife to be careful and alert with her purse. Her having been married to a cop for many, many years, I feel that she has a leg up on your average educated and informed female.

There have been a few situations where she forgot where she put her backpack, be it in the house or car. She pretty much loses it emotionally and goes into a frenzy to find it. Situations like that only remind her to be mindful of it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> paratrooper
> I suppose they could say pretty much the same thing to us guys, in regards to our wallets.


And they would be right. Do you know how easy it is to snatch your walled out of your back pocket in the pants? I have a friend he does that for a living. He has a 45 Minutes show in hotels or in shows setups and steals, snitches people stuff out of their pockets, watches from their arms etc... in front of an audience. I'll think everyone had seen something similar life or on TV. The bad news? It works on the street and in your grocery store without an audience too.

Men are as vulnerable as woman with their purses. Men just feel safer. But your back pocket is so easy to cut open with a scalpel and you don't even realize that. Your wallet falls out almost on it own, Staying in line on Saturday in a store outlet or on crowded places and you kiss your wallet bye, bye.

The safest place is the front pocket. Well - but it doesn't look that cool and it is not so convenient. 
I always say, for a home protection set up the best place for information and first to go to is your local police department. For travel protection, even if you only travel to your local stores is also the first go to address your police department.

The police is not only there to give you a speeding ticked. They are glad to help you out to make you and your family safer. All what you have to do is to ask.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> And they would be right. Do you know how easy it is to snatch your walled out of your back pocket in the pants? I have a friend he does that for a living. He has a 45 Minutes show in hotels or in shows setups and steals, snitches people stuff out of their pockets, watches from their arms etc... in front of an audience. I'll think everyone had seen something similar life or on TV. The bad news? It works on the street and in your grocery store without an audience too.
> 
> Men are as vulnerable as woman with their purses. Men just feel safer. But your back pocket is so easy to cut open with a scalpel and you don't even realize that. Your wallet falls out almost on it own, Staying in line on Saturday in a store outlet or on crowded places and you kiss your wallet bye, bye.
> 
> ...


I take my wallet everywhere I go. I take the usual steps to safeguard it, and so far, I've never been the victim of a pick pocket.

I spent 2.5 yrs. in Europe back in the mid 70's. Back then, pick pocketing was prolific. I refused to wear one of the men's wallet holsters that fit under your arm pit. Too girlish for me.

Instead, I opted for an elastic wrap that went around your ankle / calf and had a pocket for a standard sized wallet.

Anyways, when out in public, I'm very aware of all my surroundings and others around me. Not saying that I'm invincible.....just saying that I'm alert, aware, careful and cautious.

BTW.....I have a cop with me 24/7. I never leave home w/o him. :smt023


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

Now THAT'S a blue light special! Tomato juice on sale!


----------

